# What breed is my cat?



## asj410 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey everyone...I'm finally getting around to posting some pics of Kaipo (KY-poe), who is now two years old. In June 2012, I found him covered in filth and hiding in our garage one morning when I was getting ready to leave for work. He came right up to me and wouldn't leave me alone, smearing a lot of his grime all over my khakis in the process. I was hooked after that 

Anyway, here are some pics of him. I was wondering if I could get some opinions on what breed(s) he may be, just for curiosity's sake. A couple of the vets that have seen him thought that he was at least part Maine ****. My g/f is wondering if it's possible that he has some Turkish Van in him. As mentioned, he's two years old now, and he weighs right around 13.5 pounds. He looks bigger than my g/f's old ~15-pound shorthair, but I think it's because of his longer fur and different proportions. Kaipo seems to have a really long frame. He's around 21-24" from his nose to the base of his tail (I've never really been able to get a good measurement of this). He also seems to have a v-shape going on, with broad shoulders that taper to his hips, when you look at him from overhead. Oh, and he's got big ol' paws. He loves affection and being around people. He can be very vocal about it too. While he isn't overly agile, if he readies himself, he can jump up and hit the peephole in our front door, which is just over five feet off the floor. Hmm...what else. Oh, he still has some fascination with water, though maybe not quite as much as when he was a kitten. He'll paw at the water in our dog's bowl and the water running from a faucet. He's never been crazy about getting completely wet though. Hopefully that's enough to give you a good idea of his personality.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Your cat is a very handsome Domestic Medium Hair. All the physical and personality traits you described could be just about any breed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He is a Strikingly Handsome Boy!!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep, a handsome domestic medium/long hair!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

The adorable breed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful! He cleaned up nicely but we would just categorize him as a DLH. Sorry to disappoint, but most cat are a mix of breeds. He is a very handsome guy!


----------



## asj410 (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice! That would make the most sense! You guys really know your stuff


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Blumpy710 said:


> The adorable breed.


^^^ so loved that!!

Gizmo has huge paws (way bigger than my male) long tufts of fur under her paw pads, out her ears ...she's a domestic medium hair. I thought maybe she was something too....regardless...I loved her markings...ok ok I also loved her fur too


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is just beautiful! He does look like a dlh kitty. He mYhave some ragdoll in him. Whatever he is, he is beautiful.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

DLH who is a beautifully marked black and white bicolor. Very sweet expression, a gorgeous cat!


----------

